# Poulan 2150 fuel line routing



## wiggins (Nov 21, 2007)

I was given a 2150 Poulan chainsaw that has been sitting for a few years and it won't run, it has fire to the spark plug. I took the cover off and all of the fuel lines are detoritated and some of them were broke loose and laying in the engine cover. The fuel pickup is also broken off and laying in the bottom of the tank. I have purchased new fuel line and replaced the fuel pickup line to the new bulb, but I do not know were the other lines go?? There are two fittings on the carb, and I know that one line must go from the bulb to the carb but which fitting on the carb, the one near the engine? or near the airfilter?? It looks like the other line must go to the fuel tank because there is a broken fuel line still in the hole into the tank, is this another fuel pickup line or something else??

Could someone please help with fuel line routings?  

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be one line coming from the tank with the fuel filter attached to it. This line will go to the carburetor fitting and should be on the right hand side of the carburetor as you are standing in the operator position behind the saw.

There should be a fitting on the left side of the saw and a line will go from this fitting to the suction side of the primer bulb.

Finally the last hose will go from the discharge fitting on the primer back into the fuel tank.

Hope this sheds some light.

Best of Luck...


----------



## wiggins (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response, I will try hooking the new lines up tomorrow.

Thanks again


----------

